# average pay nyc paramedic



## medic484 (Aug 20, 2011)

What could I expect to make working in NYC as a non-FD Paramedic? 
 Im a experienced 911 urban medic over 10 years in the field. 
 What would look good to potential employers? I still have to take the challenge refresher at this point


----------



## redbull (Aug 20, 2011)

I think starting was around $35,000-40,000. Hospitals may pay more for starting salary but I tihnk its around $20-22/hr in a hospital...

I quit my emt job and now work in the hospital. It pays double what I made as a basic but I miss BLS. It was a unique job. I intend to volunteer and maybe go back to ems when I go back to school.


----------



## medic484 (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks redbull, in western mass  i make about  21.00 hr and would need more i think foe new york cost of living


----------



## silver (Aug 20, 2011)

Word of advice, don't live in cities especially in the Northeast. The cost of living is much more in cities.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 20, 2011)

911 medics make more than $21/hr.  NY Presby and North Shre are hiring.  North Shore starts at $23.  NY Presby is $31.


----------



## medic484 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the info so far, I think it's safe to assume that a good medic job is going to have alot of candidates ?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes! Lots of competition!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.847490,-73.844786


----------



## medic484 (Aug 21, 2011)

What are they looking for as far as qualifications? as in CCTEMT-P the real one,  not he bulls*** t that's passed off up here as a cct transfer class it's a joke, ATLS audit, a Bachelors deg?


----------



## redbull (Aug 21, 2011)

firecoins said:


> 911 medics make more than $21/hr.  NY Presby and North Shre are hiring.  North Shore starts at $23.  NY Presby is $31.



I'd figure it's really hard to get into those, especially NY Presby with no experience.


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 21, 2011)

medic484 said:


> What are they looking for as far as qualifications? as in CCTEMT-P the real one,  not he bulls*** t that's passed off up here as a cct transfer class it's a joke, ATLS audit, a Bachelors deg?



As far as I am aware none of the above, although they would not harm your application. North Shore prefer 10 years experience (but don't enforce it if you interview well). Both require you to have your NYC REMAC, which is only given 4 times a year - unless you are refreshing via CME.


----------



## medic484 (Aug 21, 2011)

the decision to move down to NY is definitely one that I need to make soon if I'm going to get in to a challenge refresher as stated above they come around quarterly and the next one looks to be middle September , Ive been a medic for 11 years in city ems mostly, sound like a shot in the dark for some of the hospital based services but who knows if I get my sh** togather maybe? how about NJ


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 21, 2011)

top pay is 31/hr starting... but it all depends on where you apply, some pay as low as 16/hr....

busier systems (except for MONOC) pay pretty well, but if you are an out of state transfer, you need to apply for a Temp medic number.  not that it isn't possible, but it's another hoop you need to jump through to transfer to get an NJ paramedic number.

but i do know quite a few NY paramedics that leave NYC and now work in NJ, usually for more money, but they tell me they end up going on more calls in NJ than they ever went on when they worked in NYC.


----------



## medic484 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've have heard that too about NJ, I'm getting my National next month I hope to pass.  Did the written but not the practical so my education dept at AMR is going let me hang around there medic class during the practical station run thru nites , its been awhile and its the only way ill learn it again. I will check in with NJ about reciprocity and  what "hoops" I jump thru


----------

